# Central Mississippi - Introduction



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

Central Mississippi - Introduction

Hello everyone! I've been lurking for a few weeks and thought it was time
for an introduction. 

My name is Darlene and I am a 51 year old grandmother of 5 looking to 
start keeping bees in the spring of 2014.

We're in Leake County Mississippi, smack dab in the middle of the state. 
We have 34 acres of land, which is mainly wooded. Of course, we will be 
planting bee friendly plants and flowers in our open areas. 

I found a beek right up the road from me, but it looks like they're only
in their 2nd or 3rd year. Still...some experience is better than none, 
right? I will be contacting this gent to see if he'll allow me to tag along
for some hands on. There is also a beek association (with monthly meetings), 
but it's an hour away (and at night), so it's not likely I'll be able to get 
there very often. Will be joining regardless.

I am interested in keeping bees because of:

1) Bees dying off (I've seen *3* honey bees this year. That is SCARY!)
2) Pollination for garden
3) Allergies
4) Self sufficiency
5) Honey (or as my oldest son calls it, "oh-so-delicious bee spit")

I was able to find a local (within 35 miles) beek who sells nucs. I am so 
excited about getting local bees!

A big THANK YOU to all who participate/contribute/run this forum. Your 
experience/expertise is priceless as I fumble my way along.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> monthly meetings , but it's an hour away (and at night), so it's not likely I'll be able to get 
there very often. Will be joining regardless.

Even if you don't make every meeting there may be other benefits. For instance, some clubs own an extractor and make it available to members at little or no cost. My local club, the _Davy Crockett Beekeepers Assn_, owns a club extractor. The cost to use it is _free_, as long as it is brought back _clean_.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Darlene!


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.  Hadn't thought of any perks as far as the beek association goes, except for the expertise of other beek's, but a club owned extractor would be awesome! I'll have to check into it and see what they have. Even if they don't have one, maybe it can be suggested by a new member.


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome Darlene!


Thank you.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome to BeeSource I am up the road in Philadelphia.

Johnny


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome! I'm a 1st year beek and am 55. You seem to be starting out right and this site is a good one.


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

Broke-T said:


> Welcome to BeeSource I am up the road in Philadelphia.
> 
> Johnny


Well hello neighbor! Thanks for the welcome! I was starting to think there weren't any Mississippians on this forum! Glad to know someone is near if I need help!


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome i'm in West Point.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Big Southern FL Panhandle Welcome! 
Go to the Beek meeting then start a club closer to home! 
"Start it and they will come"!


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

popeye said:


> Welcome! I'm a 1st year beek and am 55. You seem to be starting out right and this site is a good one.


Thank you for the welcome! This forum is wonderful! I've been having a blast reading the threads and have learned so much all ready.


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your warm welcome. 

I've been reading up on bee suits and think I'm about ready to "take the plunge". I do know that I'm 
not allergic, but am getting one of the ventilated suits to minimize stings. I'm still researching hives,
but am seriously considering the Langstroth all medium hives in cedar. I read on Michael Bush's website 
how he "cooked" some of his hives in beeswax. Very interested in doing this instead of painting. 

Here's the direct link: http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

Bee Geek said:


> Big Southern FL Panhandle Welcome!
> GoBut to the Beek meeting then start a club closer to home!
> "Start it and they will come"!



Hmmm...might not be a bad idea.


----------



## BeeGurl (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, I am new to beekeeping this year. I have a bee mentor so, yes, find some who knows something and tag a long. I also found the latest edition of "First Lessons in Beekeeping" really helpful.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I am in Northern part of the state between Tupelo and Oxford.


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

BeeGurl said:


> Hi, I am new to beekeeping this year. I have a bee mentor so, yes, find some who knows something and tag a long. I also found the latest edition of "First Lessons in Beekeeping" really helpful.


Hi BeeGurl...

Sorry I haven't been around, been busy canning some spectacular peaches! Well... that and reading "Beekeeping 
for Dummies".  Love it and think it's a very informative book. I'll have to look up the book you recommended. Thank
you so much for the suggestion!

I do have a newbee question, but since this is an introduction forum I guess I need to start a new thread. I haven't
found this question or a similar one, but I may have missed it.

Thanks everyone for being so kind and welcoming.


----------



## LenaSorry (Aug 2, 2013)

paintingpreacher said:


> Welcome aboard. I am in Northern part of the state between Tupelo and Oxford.


Thank you sir!


----------

